# Wooden Trolls



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone else thing Treekin are just the best of the big stuff. They really are solid. The only reason not to take them would be if you wanted something else in there slot.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

They are pretty good but I'd rather take wild riders of kurnous


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

there in lies the rub. What can you take instead


----------

